# Anterioridad (Patentes)



## Zahella

Hola,  

En un contexto de patentes, cómo puedo traducir "anterioridad".

"...the invention lacks of novelty and inventive step, because the invention was already known on the patent application date, as it was part of the prior art and, additionally, mentions an alleged ANTERIORIDAD affecting the same on such aspects."   

"_...adicionalmente cita una supuesta ANTERIORIDAD que la afecta en esos aspectos_".

Mi intento:  alleged prior  

¡Gracias!


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. "Priority".
Saludos.


----------



## rodelu2

Creo que viene por el lado de *precedent *o* antecedent*.


----------



## Zahella

Sí, pero igual, leía que "prior" también podía usarse como sustantivo.  No sé si podría usar entonces "prior".


----------



## rodelu2

Poco antes dice "prior art", por lo que la anterioridad debe ser otra cosa. A veces se dice "previous art" en el peculiar lenguaje de patentes. Y honestamente "prior" como sustantivo (excepto como título eclesiástico) no suena bien a mis oídos de profano. Podrías compartir la frase completa en español?


----------



## k-in-sc

Priority: prioridad
Anterioridad: earlier/previous invention/application/whatever ("prior" by itself sounds too informal)
...the invention lacks of novelty and inventive step*(???)*, because the invention was already known on the patent application date, as it was part of the prior art and, additionally, mentions an alleged ANTERIORIDAD affecting the same *it* on such aspects*(???)*."


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo trabajo con patentes, y normalmente se dice "priority".
Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, but the antecedents in the translation are all confused. It seems to say the invention cites a supposed/alleged priority, when what it probably means is that whatever source this is says priority is claimed for some other invention.


----------



## Ilialluna

De acuerdo contigo, k-in-sc. De todas formas, Zahella sólo nos puso el párrafo traducido, sin el original completo en castellano.


----------



## Zahella

Hola:  Disculpen el silencio, estuve desconectada.

El original completo en español es el siguiente:

"La invención carece de novedad y de altura inventiva por cuanto a la fecha de ser solicitada la patente ya era conocida la invención al hacer parte de la técnica anterior, y adicionalmente, cita una supuesta anterioridad que la afecta en esos aspectos."


----------



## frangs

Zahella said:


> Hola:  Disculpen el silencio, estuve desconectada.
> 
> El original completo en español es el siguiente:
> 
> "La invención carece de novedad y de altura inventiva por cuanto a la fecha de ser solicitada la patente ya era conocida la invención al hacer parte de la técnica anterior, y adicionalmente, cita una supuesta anterioridad que la afecta en esos aspectos."



Yo diría que en este caso se refiere a "antecedente(s)", es decir "background". El texto parece la argumentación de un examinador de patentes para comunicarle al solicitante que su invención no puede ser patentada por los motivos que en esa frase menciona.

Cuando dice "al hacer parte" supongo que quiere decir "al formar parte", ya que "hacer parte" suena muy "chungo"; o tal vez quiera decir "usar parte de la técnica anterior". En cualquier caso, le está diciendo que su invención pertenece a la técnica anterior (prior art), y que además, el documento en donde se presenta la invención, ya menciona "una supuesta anterioridad" que invalida su invención.

En un documento de patente es habitual incluir, al principio del texto, una sección de antecedentes o anterioridades (background) en donde el autor menciona o explica brevemente invenciones o dispositivos/métodos/etc previos que están relacionados con la invención que él quiere presentar, pero que tienen alguna deficiencia que supuestamente es mejorada por su creación. Para explicarlo en pocas palabras, si el examinador considera que la invención no mejora sustancialmente ninguno de esos antecedentes, le comunica que la invención no presenta novedad y por lo tanto no puede ser aceptada.

Ojo: te estoy hablando de la terminología usada en España; es posible que en tu país se use otra diferente.


----------



## Zahella

Muchas gracias, frangs, tienes razón en todo!  En efecto, se trata de la argumentación de un examinador y con tu explicación todo me ha quedado clarísimo. 

Saludos


----------

